# james river...catfish, bait



## kingsurf (Feb 23, 2009)

hello all
were going out deep bottom this weekend... hows the bait looking for cast nets? anything specific? were targeting catfish so any reports on sizes and action would be great.
thanks....kingsurf


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

cast net shad along the rt5 bridge. Gizzards are good bait. I usually go to the seafood market and buy a hickory just in case I can't get bait. It seems it outfish even the fresh gizzards. If you want small eatin size cats, we've had more luck with nightcrawlers than cut bait. I have fished the rt5 bridge area, college creek and thereabouts.

Or, if you can find a herring or shad run somewhere, go catch em with darts. much more fun that way. Stay away from store-bought stinkbaits...it seems that they don't work. 

Toughened chicken livers seem to do fairly well on the smaller ones, too.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> cast net shad along the rt5 bridge. Gizzards are good bait. I usually go to the seafood market and buy a hickory just in case I can't get bait. It seems it outfish even the fresh gizzards. If you want small eatin size cats, we've had more luck with nightcrawlers than cut bait. I have fished the rt5 bridge area, college creek and thereabouts.
> 
> Or, if you can find a herring or shad run somewhere, go catch em with darts. much more fun that way. Stay away from store-bought stinkbaits...it seems that they don't work.
> 
> Toughened chicken livers seem to do fairly well on the smaller ones, too.


is fresh shrimp producing anything


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

pearls before swine....


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen them caught off of shrimp at the Jamestowne beach...Mullet caught in the throw net at the rte. 5 pier..


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Herring and hickorys caught today in the appomattox bait should be there..


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*vb1.*

how do you toughen chicken liver?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> how do you toughen chicken liver?


just spread it out on a cutting board and leave it sitting in the sun for a couple hours. It will toughen up quite a bit.


----------

